# Set up breeding boxes in my aviary today



## type.rst (Oct 17, 2010)

Hello guys just an update. For the past few months i have been buying breeding pairs for my aviary to have it ready for the breeding season. 

First i brought a single breeding pair for my 14ft x 9ft aviary. Then another and another till i had 4 breeding pairs. All of which i took the word of the seller that they were proven. Then i brought 8 adults cockatiels 4 males and 4 females. So i have 16 in total in my aviary.

Today i set up 9 breeding boxes in the aviary while i had all the cockatiels in the 6ft x 4ft sleeping quarters. As soon as i opened the door to the flight they started inspecting the nest boxes within a few minutes. After a couple of hours 5 of the breeding boxes were occupied.

Im so excited, just thought id let the members on here know about my day. I have a picture attached.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Looks like you'll have babies on the way pretty soon!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It looks like your pairs are ready to go 

Just a few thoughts. I have colony bred in outside flights, and the first thing I noticed is that the nestboxes are too high. That far up, and close to the roof they are going to get really hot inside them (heat rises) Also, it is going to be harder to check them. You might consider lowering them about 18-24" from the top of the flight.

Another thing, it looks like you are using waters. You might consider have a large flat pan of water for them to bath in, which they will do to bring back some moisture to the nest, eggs, and babies (for good feather development) after they hatch.

Also, will you have a night light or low lighting on during the night? With colony breeding this is essential, because if something spooks one pair from the nest during the night, then other pairs will be noisy and get off their nests too. many times they won't return to the nest til daylight. This is one of the leading causes for early DIS with fertile eggs. A low wattage (25'40 watts) aloows enough light to see what caused the disturbance, if anything, and to feel calm and safe enough to go back in the nest.


----------



## type.rst (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you srtiels for your very informative reply.

The height of the aviary is between 6.5 and 7.5 feet. I wanted to put put the nest boxes higher then all the perches so the birds feel safer in their nest boxes. Also i am from England and it doesnt really get too hot here so i dont think that would be a problem

Yes i will add a dish of water to the aviary in the morning.

The aviary is in the back of the garden and i do not have any mains supply there. So i was thinking of buying a torch. Something like this:

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9368695/Trail/searchtext>TORCH.htm

It runs for 19 hours from an 8 hour charge and it is wall mountable. I don't know exactly how bright it is but it is a good brand and has decent reviews.

Thank you.


----------



## suhel.desai (Mar 20, 2012)

wow nice aviary..!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

My neighbor has solar panel stake that they use during winter for the Christmas wreath on their front gate..it has a plug-in on the side. It charges during the day and then turns on at night. This could work for you if you get a lamp and put it over the aviary and plug it into the stake using an extension cord.


----------



## type.rst (Oct 17, 2010)

Hello just an update. I have brought this light for the aviary:
http://www.garden4less.co.uk/coleman-classic-rechargeable-lantern.asp

It stays on for up to 12 hours from a full charge and it seems to be quiet bright.

Thanks


----------

